# Site Not Working Like It Should



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello Admin folks.

I've been trying for the past hour now, on different types of devices to no avail.

No links are working, as in you can't link a http

Emojis or Smillies are working, like you can't hit one to the right there and have it attach to your post

No photos are uploading

... none of those are even opening

DAWG GONE IT!!!

I'm pretty sure it's not something on my end


----------



## taxlady (Feb 10, 2020)

Also, the list of emojis has [More] at the bottom. Clicking that just reloads the page.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes it does, *taxy*, yes it does. 



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> No links are working, as in you can't link a http


You can post the link, you just can't make it look all pretty by hiding the address behind the name of the article.  If you really need to include the link with your post, just copy from the website address and post it as-is. 



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Emojis or Smillies are working, like you can't hit one to the right there and have it attach to your post


But, if you know the letter abbreviation for a smiley, you can get one to work by typing it in directly. Just put the lower-case letters between two colons. If you want a laughing smiley, put "lol" between ::, and it will end up like this .

Actually, it seems like the actions above the compose box and the smiley box have been disabled. The underline and bold do not work if you click on them, but you can underline or embolden by typing out the command. Or be like Elsa and just let it go. 



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> No photos are uploading
> 
> ... none of those are even opening


I see photos, so that might be you. For the longest time, photos would not open on my phone; I could see them only on my laptop. I uninstalled/reinstalled the app. I whined here at DC. Nothing. About a week ago, photos started to display just fine on my phone with no action by me. Go figure.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 10, 2020)

Nope, no can do! 

I've tried now from all of our different devices to post with attached photos, no can
Post with hyperlinks, nada
Post with a smilie, that's still a no
and like Taxy said, you can't even expand the smilies with the "more" link

Yes, I can  or  using "colon lol colon" and so on … 

but I want to add other things to may thread "Catching up..." with links and photos …


----------



## msmofet (Feb 10, 2020)

I couldn't use the paper clip to add my photos. They show with the "Attached …" box around them.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm on my PC like always, and nothing is working right.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 10, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I'm on my PC, and nothing is working right.



I noticed earlier today that I couldn't use any of the buttons, like Bold, Insert Link, or Wrap 





> tags. Instead, I see a little message on the bottom left corner of the monitor saying, "Waiting for www.facebook.com..."
> Still happening as I write this.
> 
> What's facebook got to do with it?


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 11, 2020)

hmmmm..  I need to test this..  :

Nothing working on my laptop..

 Forum update this week - SSL by Katie H  2-6-2020
This week you will see a small change in the address bar of your browser as we move to an all SSL platform. (more reading here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTPS)

For a long while now the forum login pages (where password info is passed) have been secure (httpS) but as noted by many, the rest of the site was not. We had delayed updating the entire site because there are thousands of links in posts to offsite images that are not https and those images might break (not display in posts). As those links recede in the rear-view mirror with the passage of time, we're hoping this will not be a major problem for forum readers. Look for the little lock icon in your browser address bar this week.

If you are an app user and run into trouble after the update, you may need to remove and reinstall the app.

If I can figure out the above post by Katie H  2-6-2020, maybe it will work..

I do have the lock in my browser address bar..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 11, 2020)

Many thanks to whoever fixed it overnight.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 11, 2020)

Yee Haw!!!  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 11, 2020)

+2

Thanks Admin/Tech-y folks!!! 

I was thinking *Ross* that same thing, that maybe it was because of the "upgrade" to the site … so I figured rather than frustrate myself further, I'd turn my lap top off for the day.

Today is a better day, I loaded my latest installment of Catching Up with links and attached photos


----------

